# New barrel for a Mossberg 3000 waterfowler?



## Cropslx (Apr 28, 2011)

I have an older shotgun that is no longer in production...the Mossberg 3000 waterfowler. It has a long barrell that I rather not alter since I have had it for over 25 years. Does anyone know where I could get another shorter barrell? I want a shorter barrell for turkey hunting. Thanks!!


----------



## jglenn (Apr 28, 2011)

if memory serves the mosberg 3000 was built by howe and is the same as the S & W 3000


someone will know for sure


if so you can search for for  on gunbroker.com in the parts section


----------



## Cropslx (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info jglenn!!


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Apr 29, 2011)

The best place to start looking for older Mossberg parts is Victor Hamlin.  Try phone number 1-636-937-6401.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 29, 2011)

I found this comment on line and versions of it several places.


> Within a few years, S&W dropped the ammo, and holsters to "Get back to their Core business of making pistols".
> S&W also dropped the S&W/Howa Model 3000, which Mossberg picked up for a year or so, eventually dropping it also.



That info might help sourcing parts.

Apparently it was targeted toward police departments, so there should be lots of short open choked barrels floating about.


----------

